# Cedar Duck Call



## James (Apr 1, 2014)

Duck call from Cedar. Now I am paying for it. Like working with cedar, but off all the woods I turn this the dust from drives my crazy. Good ventilation doesn't even help.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 1, 2014)

Great looking call. also know what ya mean about turning that stuff, it tears me up. I've thrown a bunch of it in the trash pile lately just to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice looking call . The wood is simple but it has a nice elegant look to it .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Clean looking call James. How is the sound of the call from cedar compared to one from osage? Is there a noticeable difference?

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Apr 1, 2014)

good clean looking call ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2014)

color looks awesome james very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Apr 5, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Clean looking call James. How is the sound of the call from cedar compared to one from osage? Is there a noticeable difference?
> 
> Ray


It doesn't have the sharpness of osage.


----------

